# DIY Sponge Filter



## jr.masterbreeder (Oct 6, 2007)

Take PVC or an Uplift Tube and Drill 1/4 in holes in a row of 4-8 every 90 degrees around it. Put a sponge around the holes and plug the bottom using something "fish friendly." Put an airstone in the uplift tube and Voila.


P.S. Im at school so i will upload pics when i get home...


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=9871

Something like those right? I haven't actually made a new one yet but I have used them in the past. I have not been able to find a quality sponge to use yet. Will likely just order some replacement sponges for sponge filters to make my own.


----------



## jr.masterbreeder (Oct 6, 2007)

Ya im gonna have to rebuild mine. I cant put bigger holes in it. The flow isnt good enough. its not picking up stuff when i lay it on top of the crap... LOL


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

For the most part, I have never gotten any of my sdponge filters, purchased or home made to actually "suck up" the fish waste. Not even really suck food to them really. They are more for the need for microinfusoria and biological filtration than actual mechanical. They worked great to feed baby cories right after hatching and all my fry iIhave ever had would readily pick at it for those little things we don't know are in the tank.


----------



## jr.masterbreeder (Oct 6, 2007)

well thats what i am doing it for im using it for flame tetra fry. But its only a 5 gallon but i have no other means of filtration. is there actually a DIY Filter onon this site? ill go look.


----------

